# Confusion over cohabitation requirement for temp partner visa



## gemsbok (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi all,

A wealth of information on this site, thank you!

I am an Aussie/Italian looking to move to Sth Africa with my Sth African boyfriend. I am not looking to work, rather just be based there for a temporary time (no longer than 2 years). We have been together for 2 years 8 months, living together for 1 year 4 months. 

We are in London (permanent residency) and was told by the embassy today that we need to have been living together for 2 years to qualify as a permanent relationship. Is this the case? I thought you needed to show proof of a committed relationship for two years with evidence and affidavit, with no requirement for a minimum two year cohabitation. Has this requirement for the temporary relatives visa changed?

We can prove our relationship for this time, shared lease and financial responsibilities and I have proof of finances to support me in the Republic. I have the qualifications and experience for a critical visa, yet this route will be lengthy and I am also not searching for employment in the Republic. Is this a better option for me?

Thank you in advance for your advice and insight.
Cheers


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

gemsbok said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A wealth of information on this site, thank you!
> 
> ...


Hi Gemsbok, 

You need to show that you have lived with each other during the 2 years and you intend to live with each other going forward. You do not need to have resided together for the full 2 year duration. 
The embassy in London is tough and they make up their own rules. But you can rest assured, that there is no regulation insisting on proof of 2 years cohabitation.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi legalman,

What, apart from a joint lease/title deed or bank account, can be submitted for this? If one if us has always been on the lease, or title deed, and given that south african banks don't allow joint bank accounts anymore, apart from a basic cohabitation agreement, which I personally have, what else can a person submit to the satisfaction of the dept?


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Go to a notary and get a notarial agreement stamp with a big red stamp that will cost you (quite) a few quid. We did a successful relative's visa application at the London embassy last year, with a somewhat tricky situation. You can PM me and I can talk you through what we did. We did live together for lengthy periods of time, though, so perhaps not entirely the same as yours.


----------

